
Show HN: Embed a Search-box that converts plain English to SQL in your app - davidsQL
http://kueri.me/download/?ref=Hackernews
======
hrjet
This seems simliar to what I had developed:

[http://nlq.lavadip.com/servlet/about](http://nlq.lavadip.com/servlet/about)

Although, kueri seems more polished, and the ability to auto-complete mid-
sentence is pretty neat.

